# Purchased a New Herd Sire!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

As most of you know - I have been looking at bringing in a few "new" lines to my herd by bringing some babies in from far away that have lines that are not in this area....

I just received confirmation this morning that my name came up on the list for the Warpaint x Sharpie baby buckling!!!!!!! I am so excited!

In case you missed the thread with his pictures here they are again!



















I want to thank Tina so much for letting me purchase this boy - I could not be happier!!!!!! He is going to make a wonderful addition to my breeding program!

This little guy comes from an 8*D dam and a *S sire so he will automatically have his *S. His sire, Sharpie will be in the show ring this coming year and I am excited to see how he does (of course we all KNOW how he will do [good])

Just couldn't keep quite!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Warpaint kidded? Tina hasnt posted here yet.

congrats to you 

And here we all thought you had to sell out of goats entirely


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She kidded on Saturday.... but I will let Tina fill in all that :wink: 

I was going to have to sell completely, but there has been a small change and I am keeping just a very small handful of Nigis and then the 3 meat does. No more than 15 in total.

Most of the adult does will be sold once the babies are born and we will have a small herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so exciting.. :thumbup: ...he is very nice....congrats


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I am very glad you get to keep your goats :greengrin:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> oh Warpaint kidded? Tina hasnt posted here yet.


Yep Stacey she did kid on Saturday. It didn't go so well... 
I was thinking Panda would kid yesterday and then was just going to post up about both at the same time. But Panda has been making we wait. But I do think today will be the day on day 150. Anyway sorry for leaving you all hanging... I am putting up a post right now! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh Allison that is awesome! I read on the ND message group and I had to go over here quick to see if you posted here so I could congratulate you...I am so happy for you!! I felt terrible when I heard you were going to sell out and now look at you...you lucky duck! :hug: You better put me down for a couple doe kids when this little dude has kids of his own. :ROFL: You can never make reservations to early, right?!? :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a handsome little fellow. Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He he he - nope - NEVER to early! Except I think it might be a bit!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a new pic that Tina just sent me ---

My gosh - how am I going to wait months till he gets here???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yeah! Handsome as his daddy! Lucky you!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

A superb choice!


----------

